# PC Games Hardware: Sonderheft MMO-Tuning plus Hardware-Tipps 01/2009 jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware: Sonderheft MMO-Tuning plus Hardware-Tipps 01/2009 jetzt vorbestellen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware: Sonderheft MMO-Tuning plus Hardware-Tipps 01/2009 jetzt vorbestellen


----------



## Iceman-81 (13. Juni 2009)

Na wenn's wirklich nur um WoW, RoM und WAR geht, brauch ich's nicht.
Gibt ja schließlich noch andere MMOs...
Unter diesen Umständen sollte das Heft mMn anders heißen.

RoM ist ja quasi "WoW in kostenlos" und WAR hat zwar 'n paar nette Features eingebaut, haut mich aber jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Hocker.

Was ist mit z.B Lotro??? Hab ich mir letztens erst zugelegt, nachdem ich die Trial getestet hatte.
Da wäre mal 'n Hardwaretest angebracht...

Oder die ganzen F2P-games? Man hätte dieses Thema zumindest mal anschneiden können... Vielleicht 'nen kleinen Querschnitt machen können mit den "wichtigsten" oder meistgespieltesten Games.

Aber dass ihr diese 3 games als den "Inbegriff" von MMOs seht, da bin ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht, das ganze Heft macht auf mich den Eindruck wie ein halbherziges "gewollt und nicht gekonnt".
Ich werd's mir zwar trotzdem mal anschauen, um meine Meinung zu untermauern, aber vorerst:


----------



## smily (13. Juni 2009)

Tja, die Redaktion ist wohl nach Abozahlen gegangen. Kann ich ihnen auch nicht verübeln schließlich wollen sie ja verkaufen. Und nur wenige Spiele zu nehmen und dafür gut macht auch Sinn. Besser einige wenige gut und umfangreich, also viele oberflächlich und somit schlecht.

Nicht desto trotz bin ich aber auch enttäuscht, da ich ebenfalls Lotro spiele. WoW habe ich rechtzeitig vor dem ersten Addon aufgegeben und Warhammer habe ich nur 6 Monate gespielt, weil ich den Fehler gemacht hatte gleich 6 zu kaufen. Lotro ist das einzige MMORPG, dass ich länger als zwei Jahre spiele und das soll was heissen. Und RoM ist so peinlich, da erübrigt sich jeder weiterer Kommentar.  Das Spiel mit ins Heft zu nehmen, ist meiner Meinung auch ein Fehler, selbst aus betrietswirtschaftlicher Sicht. Von den Spieler zahlen sind ca. 95% Leute mit einer ausgeprägten Kostenlosmentalität. Die geben keine 5 € und mehr für ein Hardwaremagazin aus.


----------



## Sonnenfeind (13. Juni 2009)

Hm, mal wieder spaßig, da heimst Guild Wars gute Kritiken ein und hat mittlerweile 6 Mio. Exemplare verkauft, wird aber nirgends erwähnt wenn ich mich nicht versehen habe...


----------



## roadrippe (14. Juni 2009)

hmm naja ich glaube wenn sie jedes mmorpg reingemacht hätten würde es den rahmen sprengen und es würde einem 500-800 seiten dicker wälzer herauskommen.
ich selber spiele wow seit anbeginn mit mehreren längeren pausen. habe mir hdro gekauft und auch aoc, hdro hab ich vll 3 monate gespielt und aoc nur den trialmonat. von dem rest habe ich nichts gespielt.
wow ist für mich das spiel was ich gerne spiele, ich habe noch nicht alles erreicht und es macht mir immernoch spass, ich konnte einige leute dazu auch überzeugen und das war mir wichtig. die anderen spiele sind auch gut, keine frage... nur habe ich ungern lust halbe sachen zurückzulassen.
schade ist es trotzdem dass die anderen spiele nicht mit im sonderheft sind, aber es ist ja wie gesagt das 1. sonderheft dieser art


----------



## Iceman-81 (14. Juni 2009)

Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist ja...

Es gibt noch mehr als WoW in diesem Genre!
Klar gehört WoW dazu, aber die ganze Welt der MMORPGs an 3 Games
festzumachen, ist doch nicht euer Niveau...
Man hätte doch noch 4-5 Große (nicht wie jetzt die drei Großen, die sowieso alle fast gleich sind) nehmen können, diese gut und umfangreich und dafür aber noch ein paar, die es halt nicht jeden Tag in die großen Medien schaffen, ZUM Beispiel Guild Wars.
Ich spiel es selber nicht, weiß aber, dass es recht gut sein soll.
Oder der Klassiker Silkroad von mir aus auch noch...

Oder einen Teil mit Previews zum Beispiel.
Was ist mit Final Fantasy XIV Online wo es jetzt den ersten Trailer in HD gibt?
Oder Codemasters mit ihrem neuen Sci-Fi MMO Jumpgate Evolution?
Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele für MMOs, wo z.B ich drauf warte.
Und von vielen weiß ich, dass die auf Aion warten.
Stoff für so etwas ist genug da...
Ich bleib dabei, man hätte mit etwas mehr Zeit und Aufwand viel mehr aus so einem Projekt machen können.


----------



## espanol (15. Juni 2009)

roadrippe schrieb:


> hmm naja ich glaube wenn sie jedes mmorpg reingemacht hätten würde es den rahmen sprengen und es würde einem 500-800 seiten dicker wälzer herauskommen.
> ich selber spiele wow seit anbeginn mit mehreren längeren pausen. habe mir hdro gekauft und auch aoc, hdro hab ich vll 3 monate gespielt und aoc nur den trialmonat. von dem rest habe ich nichts gespielt.
> wow ist für mich das spiel was ich gerne spiele, ich habe noch nicht alles erreicht und es macht mir immernoch spass, ich konnte einige leute dazu auch überzeugen und das war mir wichtig. die anderen spiele sind auch gut, keine frage... nur habe ich ungern lust halbe sachen zurückzulassen.
> schade ist es trotzdem dass die anderen spiele nicht mit im sonderheft sind, aber es ist ja wie gesagt das 1. sonderheft dieser art


omg es war dir wichtig andere davon zu überzeugen? manmanman WoW-Anhänger sind schon ne kranke Sekte!!


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (15. Juni 2009)

Ts jetzt hat es an meinem Kiosk dann schon etwa 3 dieser Heften,für was echt


----------



## Plinius (22. Juni 2009)

da freu ich mich über ein mmo sonderheft...und was ist?
NICHTS über HdRO (zumindest laut ankündigung)

das ist irgendwie deprimierend :/


----------



## Hellhound (22. Juni 2009)

Die im Heft angeprochenen MMOs sind aber gerade jene Titel, welche "bescheiden" aussehen und auch relativ niedrige Hardwareanforderungen haben. 
Tuning braucht man in Titeln wie LotRO oder AoC im DX10-Modus. 
Einzig Netzwerkoptimierungen greifen bei allen Titeln.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. Juni 2009)

Für solche krücken von Games braucht man doch keine gute Maschine!!da reicht ein ganz gewöhnlicher Büro -Rechner schon aus.


----------



## Daniel_M (22. Juni 2009)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Für solche krücken von Games braucht man doch keine gute Maschine!!da reicht ein ganz gewöhnlicher Büro -Rechner schon aus.




Und der Ping verbessert sich von ganz alleine? Nachladeruckler in großen Gebieten treten bei dir auch nicht auf?


----------



## bladewing (22. Juni 2009)

Sonnenfeind schrieb:


> Hm, mal wieder spaßig, da heimst Guild Wars gute Kritiken ein und hat mittlerweile 6 Mio. Exemplare verkauft, wird aber nirgends erwähnt wenn ich mich nicht versehen habe...



Soll etz net böse sein, aber ein Exemplar liegt seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt bei mir im Schrank. Denk des kommt evtl öfter vor, bei WoW (und anderen Abospielen) haste halt klare Zahlen über aktive Abos, und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich nen Abo zahl, dann mach ich normalerweise auch wärend der Laufzeit keine Spielpause (ich hatte mein Abo z.B. so getimed, dass es 2 Monate vor meinem Abitur auslief, in dieser Zeit war ich dann auch nicht als aktiver Abonehmer gerechnet).



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Und der Ping verbessert sich von ganz alleine? Nachladeruckler in großen Gebieten treten bei dir auch nicht auf?



Ich versteh net, was die Leute für Pingprobleme haben, meiner schwankt zwischen 16 und 24, und 10-14 davon gehen für den Weg zum Provider drauf, die einzige mögliche Verbesserung die ich seh is nen CAT7a Kabel direkt zu Blizzard zu verlegen  Also, wer  guten Ping will: zu Kabeldeutschland gehen (Kabelphone macht anfangs Stress aber sonst top) ich zahl 20Mbits und kriege über 32 und der Ping is wie oben erwähnt einfach geil, der war nur mit ISDN besser (10ms).



Hellhound schrieb:


> Die im Heft angeprochenen MMOs sind aber gerade jene Titel, welche "bescheiden" aussehen und auch relativ niedrige Hardwareanforderungen haben.
> Tuning braucht man in Titeln wie LotRO oder AoC im DX10-Modus.
> Einzig Netzwerkoptimierungen greifen bei allen Titeln.



WOW im Ultramode bei 1280x1024 (Also nativer 4:3 19"-Monitor) und alle Einstellungen auf Hoch, AA nicht im Spiel sondern im Treiber geregelt; 
System: Athlon 64X2@3,4GHz, 4 GB DDR-1066 RAM (5-5-5), AMD Radeon 4870 1GB, AMD 790FX, WD Caviar Blsck 1TB; also net grad der letzte Mist
Und es ruckelt im Raid und beim Gebietswechsel im Flug weil beide Kerne hilflos überlastet sind (folglich stell ich im Raid runter) also von wegen keine Hardwareanforderungen. 
OK, dafür brauch ich kein Heft um das Problem zu beheben, die Antwort lautet bei mir demnächst Phenom II X4 955 BE was meiner Videoschnitt leidenschaft auch zugute kommen dürfte.


----------



## Schattenschritt (24. Juni 2009)

"• WoW vom USB-Stick spielen"

--> dafür brauch ich natürlich ne 10seitige Anleitung


----------



## Daniel_M (24. Juni 2009)

Schattenschritt schrieb:


> "• WoW vom USB-Stick spielen"
> 
> --> dafür brauch ich natürlich ne 10seitige Anleitung




Schau doch nochmal ins Inhaltsverzeichnis (in der Bildergalerie), wie lang der Artikel tatsächlich ist.

Warum urteilst du, ohne den Artikel zu kennen. Du weißt ja gar nicht, welche Tipps dadrin stehen. Kannst du mir beispielsweise sofort sagen, welcher USB-Stick für WoW reicht, welche Modelle eine gute Übertragungsrate haben und mit welchem Tool man am besten die Spieldaten auf Stick und PC synchronisiert?


----------



## toni-v (25. Juni 2009)

die idee an sich is nich schlecht, besonders für leute mit wenig hardware-kenntnissen.

schade nur, dass nur 3 games behandelt werden und davon 2 mit kasperle-anmutung . sry, aber ich find kriegerische fliegenpilze (oder käfer usw.) in kreischbunten animationen nu mal oberdumpf. dazu schon wieder wow und rom ins licht gerückt. bei wow wird den spielern wenigstens noch auf ehrliche, weil transparente,  weise die kohle aus den taschen gezogen. aber wer behauptet, rom sei kostenlos, sollte mal so bis lv50 daddeln und sehn, was alles nich geht ohne realworld-dollars und wie langatmig das game dann wird.

ich vermisse wie in den vor-comments auch games für erwachsene wie z.b. lotro, guild wars u.a. oder sollte im heft mehr zu lesen sein als im inhaltsverzeichnis steht?

ps @bladewing:
mit den abo-zahlen is das so ne sache. außer dem publisher weiß doch keiner, wie die gemessen werden (karteileichen?!). und dass bezahlen nich immer aktiver teilnehmer heißt, sieht man an den hiesigen nutzerzahlen für fitness-studios: wenn da alle wirklich aktiv wären, die bezahlen, würde deutschland nur so strotzen vor sportskanonen - tut´s das?! das wird bei den mmo´s nich anders sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2009)

HDRO und Guild Wars stehen bei uns ab sofort ganz weit oben für so ein Sonderheft.


----------

